# Sa-Biketreff in Koblenz



## dave (25. Mai 2001)

Wer Lust (und etwas Kondition) hat mal die Gegend um Koblenz kennenzulernen, der kann sich unerem Biketreff anschließen.
Wir treffen uns samstags um 13 Uhr in Koblenz, vor dem Eingang zur Sporthalle Oberwerth. Morgen allerdings erst um 14 Uhr.
Das Tempo ist ziemlich locker, aber dafür sind wir auch (mit Pausen) bis zu 6 Stunden unterwegs und fahren etwa 70 bis 100 km.
Wer aus der Höhrer Ecke kommt kann sich per Mail bei mir melden. Dann können wir gemeinsam nach Koblenz rollen ... und hinterher wieder zurück, hmpf! 

Typische Strecken sind ...

+ Boppard (Seilbahn, Wolfskopf, Butterweg) - Mosel (Donnerloch, Kreuzweg, Fischertrail) - Kühkopf 
+ Vallendar (Feisternachtal) - Köppel - Arzbach (Bierhaustrail) - Welschneudorf - Lahntaltrail - Jammertal - Mühlbachtal - Ruppertsklamm  
+ Sayn (Römerturm) - Isenburg (Kapellentrail) - Aubachtal - Rengsdorf - Bedorf 

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns!


----------



## Jörg (28. Mai 2001)

Mal schauen, wenns das Wetter und meine Frau erlaubt, komm ich mal vorbei!

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (29. Mai 2001)

Hi Jörg, würd' mich freuen wenn's klappen sollte.
Unser Treff ist momentan etwas dezimiert, da können wir dich gut gebrauchen 
Fahren die anderen doch einfach alle zum Garda und lassen uns hier zurück!!!
Also bis 14 Uhr an der Sporthalle.
CU Dave


----------



## Jörg (2. Juni 2001)

Haben wir da etwas verwechselt?
Wir waren um 14 Uhr an der Sporthalle Oberwerth. Aber weit und breit niemand mit einem MTB zu sehen. Haben wir da etwas verwechselt? Am Wetter kann es ja nicht gelegen haben, das war ja prima! Wir sind dann etwas orientierungslos 2 Stunden durch den Koblenzer Stadtwald gefahren (gute Wege). War dann noch ganz schön. 

Vieleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal?

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



## dave (3. Juni 2001)

Mann, ihr seid jetzt bestimmt super gefrustet, was?!
Tut mir wirklich, wirklich leid! Hilft jetzt aber wahrscheinlich auch nix mehr.

Nachdem ich einige Absagen wegen des Wetters bekommen hatte und bis Sa keine definitive Zusge von dir bekam, rechnete ich naiver Weise erst gar nicht mehr damit, dass du/ihr noch kommen würdet. 


> _Jörg schrieb:_
> *Mal schauen, wenns das Wetter und meine Frau erlaubt, komm ich mal vorbei! *


Bei uns hat es zwar nicht ununterbrochen geregnet, doch prima Wetter sieht bei mir etwas anders aus ... 

Egal, ich hätte mich irgendwie melden müssen, um Gewißheit zu erhalten. Laß uns einmal unsere Telefonnummern ausstauschen. Ist doch besser, wenn man sich telefonisch absprechen kann, wenn sich wie heute geschehen noch kurzfristig was ändert.   

Sorry, sorry ... aber das nächst mal klappt's dafür bestimmt!]


----------



## Radkraxler (6. Juni 2001)

Hey Dave!
Wo is denn in Isenburg der Kapellentrail?
(evtl. von der Ruine "Hausenborn" nachIsenburg runter?)
Gruß Radkraxler


----------



## dave (6. Juni 2001)

Hi Radkraxler!
Du hast's erfaßt, genau den Trail meine ich. Dort wo's über diese  Felsstufen runter geht. 
Übrigens wirklich nett, dass die Stadt fürn ersten Mai den ganzen Schiefer weggeräumt hat


----------



## Nakamur (9. Juni 2001)

Hey Leute ich schau heut mal um 14h an der Sporthalle vorbei...
Die anderen sind ja noch am Gardasee ?!?

CU Nakamur


----------

